# Husky At Home Grooming



## GoodAsGold (Dec 1, 2008)

My pup will be ready to show in a month or so and I was wondering if any groomers have some at home grooming tips for the weeks leading up to the show. She is not in full coat but doesn't look completely naked either. I will have her professionally groomed for her show, but I am looking for any professional advice on getting her coat ready for the groomer.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If you are going to be showing her in conformation classes, I don't recommend taking her to a pet groomer. Pet grooming is WAY different than show grooming, especially on a double coated breed. As a pet groomer, our job is to remove all that undercoat...you want that undercoat in the dog (in the right places) to be shown. Depending on your dog's conformation,tailset, topline, shoulder, loin, etc. more coat is going to be left in those places to make her more correct, etc. I would recommend you contact her breeder or another breeder that shows, and learn to groom her yourself, or pay a handler to do it.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd recommend you http://www.thehuskyforum.com/

You'll find anything Husky, plus we have a very experienced Husky Groomer over at the forum, she knows everything you will not even think about when it comes to grooming your Husky!

Good luck!


----------

